# here's another question i have



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

if you breed a half roller to a good deep roller what trait will the youngs acquire? just curious


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

saiwa said:


> if you breed a half roller to a good deep roller what trait will the youngs acquire? just curious


 I realy think this question should be on the preforming breeds thread.I feel that those that breed preformers (in this case rollers) may have tried this and would be better able to answer your question. GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe post it both places*

I for one, don't mind it being here. Breeding questions often do pertain to genetics.

As for the question, it's difficult to answer in that nobody can probably tell you exactly what will happen. Someone here suggested that rolling or the tendency to roll comes from a recessive gene. I don't know if this is true or not but many breeds have been bred to Rollers and over time, good Rollers can be produced.

Bill


----------

